# Unable to install Napolean Total War



## pdmayton (Oct 8, 2010)

First of all, thanks for offering support. This is the only site I can find that the DoD doesn't block. (Can't get support through Steams web site) I'm currently deployed in Afghanistan and have no internet access in my tent. With that being said here is my problem.

When I attempt to install a new copy of Napoleon : Total War the files appear to be installing correctly but at the end of the bar that shows the installation progress I get an error message that reads something similar to 'A fatal exception has occured, Unable to load Steam.dll' Now I know virtually nothing about programing but I'm not a totally ignorant. A .dll file on a brand new disc thats never been used should not be corrupt. I have tried installing on three seperate occasions. I have also tried installing in XP compatability mode. I have also tried ignoring the warning and inserting the second disc (02 of 02) just to see what would happen which obviously didn't work. Any help is appreciated as I am in desperate need of some entertainment and am going nuts stuck in my tent.

I am running Windows 7 Ultimate and have a stock MSI GX 630 (specs located in link --->)[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152073[/URL]


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Hi,

steam.dll error is usually due to firewall or antivirus blocking steam or corrupt steam files. 

Make sure your firewall allows steam to connect. 
Make sure your antivirus is not blocking steam.

If those don't work please try and re-install steam client itself before installing the game.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

Can you go to www.steampowered.com and try to install Steam manually?


----------



## pdmayton (Oct 8, 2010)

"Can you go to www.steampowered.com and try to install Steam manually? " -Wolf

No, sorry no internet connection in my tent, and at work its blocked.

"Make sure your firewall allows steam to connect. 
Make sure your antivirus is not blocking steam.

If those don't work please try and re-install steam client itself before installing the game" - Sonti

The firewall doesn't matter because I don't have internet access so steam isn't going to connect anyhow. I tried turning off my anti-virus last night but that didn't help. I tried un-installing the steam client and reinstalling it. I wouldn't install correctly. I will write down the error tonight and post it tommorow. 

Thanks to all for the help!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

If you cannot access the internet then Steam will not work regardless.


----------



## pdmayton (Oct 8, 2010)

Is there a way to intall the game to play locally without online access?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You can try to copy the contents of the DVD onto your hard drive and install it from there.


----------



## pdmayton (Oct 8, 2010)

-WOLF- said:


> You can try to copy the contents of the DVD onto your hard drive and install it from there.


Roger Wilco!


----------



## pdmayton (Oct 8, 2010)

Heres the status update. I copied the contents of the disc on to my HDD and voila! It installed steam on the first try. Unfortunatley when I tried to install the game, it gave me that same ole' error! Any more ideas? At least were making progress.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I know that you have to be connected to the internet to use Steam, but I doubt that's the cause of the problem.

You want to ensure that nothing is preventing the installation from running, so make sure you have Administrative privileges, make sure the Anti-Virus and Firewall are not blocking the installation (disable them if possible)


----------



## pdmayton (Oct 8, 2010)

-WOLF- said:


> Well I know that you have to be connected to the internet to use Steam, but I doubt that's the cause of the problem.
> 
> You want to ensure that nothing is preventing the installation from running, so make sure you have Administrative privileges, make sure the Anti-Virus and Firewall are not blocking the installation (disable them if possible)


Well, I tried that, but to no avail. I turned off AVG and Windows Firewall which is the only things I could possibly, even remotely imagine could block the installation. Anyone else encounter this problem? I really wish I could talk to the folks over at Steam as I'm sure I'm not the first in history to encounter this problem. I'm stilll hoping that internet access isn't required just to install this game. Thanks again


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd like to imagine that you can find steam.dll somewhere on the disc and try to copy it to the hard drive directly (some discs come with a bunch of archives with all the data on them only using the installer to do the work)


----------

